# Forum Home Renovation Brickwork  Hebel base for Pizza Oven

## Pete2811

Hi  
I am new to the forum but have to say its fantastic.  
Now - for some advise.  
I am planning a pizza oven. No trouble with the oven itself, plenty of info regarding that, but wanted to hear opinions about the base. What I am thinking of doing is a 150mm concrete slab and then hebel walls with hebel Power Panel on top for the pizza oven base. My question is- given the oven itself could weigh in excess of 500kg will this set up with the hebel be strong enough. Main reason for the hebel is just ease of use and not having to pour a separate concrete slab to put on top.  
Thoughts and opinions very welcome!

----------


## cherub65

Use a Hebel Floor Panel and it will be fine as long as you use a calcium silicate layer between panel and fire bricks.

----------


## Belair_Boy

G'day Pete, welcome to the forum.  :Smilie:  
I have had a little experience with wood fired pizza ovens after being involved in the construction of three of them and planning one of my own after the house is built. 
I am also considering using hebel Power Panel as a sub base but for its thermal insulating properties.  I have no problems with pouring a suspended slab as the base but want to insulate the floor of the oven.  Most of the weight of the oven will be transmitted directly down the supporting walls and the hebel floor will only need to support the pavers/bricks floor of the oven (and the pizza's / roasts etc).  Just make sure you put the oven walls more or less over the supporting walls. 
The use of a  calcium silicate board between the hebel and the oven floor would be a good idea as I am not sure how the hebel will stand up over time to the prolonged exposure of the heat of the oven. 
If you want to chat about pizza ovens or even see a couple just send me a PM.

----------


## Pete2811

Thanks Belair Boy 
looking at getting a start in the new year so may take you up on the offer then!

----------

